# Europe



## 911 (Apr 9, 2015)

Wife came back from shopping this afternoon. She stopped at AAA and picked up several travel brochures of Europe. We, well, she has been talking about a trip to England and France. It will be interesting to see if it actually happens. Can't say that I am all that much thrilled with it, but she may be able to talk me into it. I would rather stay here in the states and see some of this country. Although we have traveled throughout the U.S., we still have more to see. 

I must admit that am not a traveler.


----------



## Josiah (Apr 9, 2015)

Bon voyage.


----------



## Glinda (Apr 9, 2015)

911 said:


> Wife came back from shopping this afternoon. She stopped at AAA and picked up several travel brochures of Europe. We, well, she has been talking about a trip to England and France. It will be interesting to see if it actually happens. Can't say that I am all that much thrilled with it, but she may be able to talk me into it. I would rather stay here in the states and see some of this country. Although we have traveled throughout the U.S., we still have more to see.
> 
> I must admit that am not a traveler.



Keep an open mind and give it a try.  I bet you'll like it!


----------



## AprilT (Apr 9, 2015)

Sounds like it great opportunity for you and your wife.  I hope you decide to go, you'll be doing something nice for the both of you if you go.


----------



## Ameriscot (Apr 10, 2015)

Do it! The dollar is doing really well against the pound and euro now.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 10, 2015)

Do you have any roots in Britain 911?If you did, you may enjoy seeing the old place.I know what you mean about travel though, and it's a long air journey from the States to here.


----------



## oakapple (Apr 10, 2015)

At least you will understand the language though ( sort of!)


----------

